# DIY Mesh Screen Cage Question



## Pyrite (Oct 13, 2012)

Hey guys I have a question about the different types of mesh screens.

So I just got my breeding pair of veiled chams. They are still small and right now I am keeping them in a medium sized butterfly screen cage.

I have some plans on building a custom wooden screen cage for them but I can't seem to find the right type of mesh that would be high resistant to UV and Heat.

Locally they just sell that plastic insect screen. I'd prefer not to use it cause it will melt from the heat, I am afraid the insects loose in the enclosure might nibble their way through and from experience plastic screening is not very durable and won't last long.

What I've found on ebay were woven fiberglass and PVC insect screens. I have never tried these before and I am not sure if they are resistant or not. Has anyone ever used this type of screening? How did it work out?

What I'd prefer is the aluminum weave screen cage but the only seller I found was from Bugzarre however it was rather pricey for a 1.5m roll.

Does anyone know where I can purchase this type of screen online or any of you fine gents be able to mail it to me?:lol2::lol2:

What insect mesh do Chameleon owners use for their DIY enclosures? I would love to hear some reviews on the different kinds of mesh and how well they would do in this particular enclosure.


----------

